# Maple Syrup Kim



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi y'all, 

This is Maple, when she was 8 weeks old ( she's 8 months now) 

She came to me at the end of July 2012. We've been through highs and lows , massive nippings, sleepless nights, bloody teething sessions, pee here there (especially on my bed) , numerous destruction of my personal things, RIP 5 pairs of shoes, couches ect... , knocked down a glass PB jar and ate it, bronchitis.. and oh so many more... 

I even considered giving her back / away.. but i'm glad i didn't!

She's the sunshine of my life..... most of the days  

well, enjoy !


----------



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

*Maple Syrup Kim #2*

Hi y'all, 

This is Maple, when she was about 16 weeks old - at the dog park

She came to me at the end of July 2012. We've been through highs and lows , massive nippings, sleepless nights, bloody teething sessions, pee here there (especially on my bed) , numerous destruction of my personal things, RIP 5 pairs of shoes, couches ect... , knocked down a glass PB jar and ate it, bronchitis.. and oh so many more... 

I even considered giving her back / away.. but i'm glad i didn't!

She's the sunshine of my life..... most of the days  

well, enjoy !


----------



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

*Maple Syrup Kim #3*

Hi y'all, 

This is Maple, 8 months old @ 43 lbs and still growing! 

She came to me at the end of July 2012. We've been through highs and lows , massive nippings, sleepless nights, bloody teething sessions, pee here there (especially on my bed) , numerous destruction of my personal things, RIP 5 pairs of shoes, couches ect... , knocked down a glass PB jar and ate it, bronchitis.. and oh so many more... 

I even considered giving her back / away.. but i'm glad i didn't!

She's the sunshine of my life..... most of the days  

well, enjoy !

(Sorry i posted so many posts.. i needed to brag about my baby lol)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've merged the topics MS , lovely girl ;D


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Maple syrup - she's lovely. Nice to see how she's grown. I'm sure we can all (most of us anyway), relate to every sentiment you noted at some point of having a vizsla growing up. My Ester is a year old this Saturday, and she's still hard work!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maple is a very pretty girl!! Her puppyhood sounds fairly normal, too. ;D ;D She will pay you back with love and kisses over the next 10 to 15 years, and you will forget all about those shoes!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That must be Canadian thing... Maple syrup, haha... (My powers of deduction surprise me sometimes)

True, so much work and once they grow up and settle down, you miss all that craziness and just feel like you want to do it again.


----------



## Maple Syrup (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you harrigab! How'd you merge it???!!!  


Hahah funny as it sounds.. i'm farrrr away from Canada ... living in Houston, TX !! 
When i first picked her up, she just had the maple syrup color .. so i was like ehhh what the heck..
lets go with maple !... And then i gave her the middle name "Syrup" lolll


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha... In that case you must really like pancakes 8)
It's maple syrup season over here.

Happy V-alentines day.


----------



## Maplezoom (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi
My pup is 6 months old and also called Maple. The kids chose the name when they realised the Maple syrup they were pouring into their porridge was the same colour as the puppy we were waiting to collect. She has been such hard work with the sleepless nights and endless chewing of furniture instead of the basket of chew toys! She is part of the family and we love her. Would I ever get another puppy? Definitely not!!! Although I'm thinking it must be like child birth, you forget the pain! My dog walker posted a video today on facebook( look up dog steady glasgow) of her playing with two other Vizslas it was great to see. My little girl is growing up fast. She is the smaller one with the purple collar.


----------

